# 2010 Routan power lock issues.



## thisgrilledcheez (Jun 10, 2020)

The driver's side door power lock button does not work, nor the buttons on the fob (I tried replacing the battery, all the fuses look good). The passenger's side lock and unlock buttons both work fine, and the driver's side unlock button works as well (though it makes a buzzing-type noise when I press it). I am new to (this generation of) VW and to DIY vehicle work, and I am a poor person so hundreds of dollars for a new fob (especially if it's not the problem) is completely unreasonable to me. The metal key locks and unlocks the driver's door as well, but does not lock the whole vehicle at once, so I have been reaching over to lock when I get out, then having to unsheath the metal key (while chipping my thumbnail every time haha) to unlock it. I would appreciate any help, thanks.


----------

